# Looking for recommendations about precautions to take



## nlester (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking for recommendations for reasonable precautions to take while doing some traveling.

I will be traveling with in a Ford Ranger with a camper shell covering the bed. I will be pulling a 10' Jon boat with 2.5 HP Mercury out board & a transom trolling motor. I plan to stay paid access Core, state & federal parks. I will have a limited amount of camping and fishing gear.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I would have a cable attaching both motors to your boat so they don't take a walk.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2015)

Pack a piece.


----------



## ggoldy (Apr 9, 2015)

Both motors are portable. Could you store them in the bed of your truck?


----------



## Abraham (Apr 9, 2015)

Take some friends. Strength in numbers and all that.

I would take a pistol and a high capacity shotgun. Probably check the states that recognize my ccw and pack plenty of water, food, oil, coolant, tools, spares, fix a flat, and buckshot. Can't be too safe out there


----------



## Johnny (Apr 9, 2015)

what is your age ? have you ever traveled/camped like this before?
where are you from ?

Don't park in dark areas
Don't be too trusting of strangers
If possible, camp near the family center.
Don't brag about how you are traveling ALONE seeing the world.
Keep 90% of your cash and ALL your valuables in a plastic box tied under your truck frame somewhere.
Keep a SPARE KEY under your truck, wired to something you can remember, paint the key BLACK.
Don't pull a GUN on somebody UNLESS you are prepared to DIE right there on the spot.
a gun does not kill people - PEOPLE kill people !!! People WITH guns often get their dumb self KILLED .
File a travel plan with friends or relatives - check in OFTEN.
Ensure your truck and trailer is road worthy of a long trip - belts, hoses, etc etc etc
Leave your Rolex and $400 Guchi wallet HOME.
Dress plain, act plain, don't draw attention to yourself.
If getting gas at night, use the pump nearest to the register attendant.
Carry ONE credit card on your person. Keep a spare credit card in the box under your truck frame.

Someone that is stupid drunk on drugs that robs a 7-11 gas station for $125 will not hesitate to rob YOU !!!!

Take all your "common sense" with you !! Have FUN and be SAFE !!

oh, upon checking in at the park office, inquire about the FISHING LICENSE 
that may or not be needed inside the park.


----------



## nlester (Apr 10, 2015)

I appreciate the suggestions. It reminds me of getting ready to go on liberty in the Navy.

Two things are still floating around in my mind. What is the best way to faster a motor to an anchor point and does anyone have experience with car alarm systems.

I am fairly use to being on the road after vacationing with a fifth wheel for 30 years. I m mostly concern about security with the motors and securing them. I can use a cable in both the truck bed and on the trailer but I concerned about the best way to route the cable through the motors to make it as difficult as possible to undo. The motors will travel in the camper mostly.

I am going to tint the windows on the camper shell but the camper is my weakest link. I want to install some sort of alarm on the truck and the shell but I want to keep the cost of the alarm as low as possible and I am not certain how good an alarm is as a deterrent. I would like to install a motion sensor in the camper but I have not gotten a good answer on whither that is doable or not.

I will use a couple of cables to fasten the boat to the trailer and lock the trailer to the truck.

Ultimately I figure I need to watch where I park, add a rider to my insurance and stop early on my travel days. Nothing that I will have is worth that much but losing it would spoil a vacation.

As part of this I would Iike to make my pickup as uninviting as I can for the times when I need to park at an unattended lot around my home lakes. I use paid access lots as much as possible but sometimes you just want to be at the best place to fish. Then I park out in the open as much as possible, leave the camper unlocked with nothing in it. I lock the truck but I keep it as empty as possible, leave the glove compartments open to view and tilt the front seats forward so you can see behind them. Still, they will do what they want to do.

The last thing I have considered is a steel lock box bolted to the bed of the truck but I am not certain that is worth the cost & inconvenience.

Most of my travel will be in my home state or neighboring states where I am comfortable but there will be at least one cross country trip. I am finding a lot of little lakes on the Internet that sound interesting & they are within a day's drive.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2015)

One thing not mentioned, DO NOT trust the factory locks on the camper shell. Even the stupidest thief can foil those. Put a hasp on both sides of the access door with two locks key the same(for convenience). That's my input. Also, Stay alert at all times.


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree with S&MFish.
I have a half a dozen keys that will work on most "cabinet" locks.
Pad locks are a better bet.

Steve A W


----------



## Tallpine (Apr 11, 2015)

Probably the most important thing is be aware of you surroundings and trust your instincts. If something or someone doesn't feel right, remove yourself from the situation. If you appear alert, confident and prepared you are less likely to be a target.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 12, 2015)

you're way overthinking this.just use a little common sense. you're not camping in downtown bagdad.i've been doing it for 30 plus years and never a problem,just a few challenges.


----------



## nlester (Apr 12, 2015)

bcbouy said:


> you're way overthinking this.just use a little common sense. you're not camping in downtown bagdad.i've been doing it for 30 plus years and never a problem,just a few challenges.



Thanks, I kind of feel that way but I appreciate advice from some one who has done a little bit of this. I'll try to figure out what makes sense.


----------



## ktsharpening (Apr 13, 2015)

Just stay around others and be friendly. Keep alert and you will be fine. Enjoy


----------

